# “Web Bluetooth” support?



## olli@ (Nov 20, 2019)

Does FreeBSD support “Web Bluetooth” (with Chromium or other)?

I'm asking because of the Bangle.js project on Kickstarter. According to the description, it's “an open-source smart watch which […] can be programmed in JavaScript, using Bluetooth. New apps can be uploaded from your phone or computer wirelessly with a few clicks, or you can develop your own software for it with ease.”

They say: “Web Bluetooth works on Windows 10, Mac OS, Chromebook, Android and Linux. iOS requires a cheap paid app (WebBLE).” – No word about FreeBSD, of course, and I would prefer to avoid to install Linux just for that. Until now I didn't even know what “Web Bluetooth” is. Does anybody have a clue if there's a chance this could work with FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 20, 2019)

olli@ said:


> Until now I didn't even know what “Web Bluetooth” is.


"Web bluetooth"? What the... There weren't enough shady ways to infect devices yet? 









						Communicating with Bluetooth devices over JavaScript - Chrome Developers
					

The Web Bluetooth API allows websites to communicate with Bluetooth devices.




					developers.google.com


----------



## YuryG (Nov 20, 2019)

SirDice said:


> "Web bluetooth"? What the... There weren't enough shady ways to infect devices yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Google wants IT ALL.


----------



## krumel (Nov 21, 2019)

Chromium doesn't support Web Bluetooth on FreeBSD yet.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 18, 2021)

__





						"bluetooth" | Can I use... Support tables for HTML5, CSS3, etc
					






					caniuse.com
				












						Bluetooth - Web APIs | MDN
					

The Bluetooth interface of the Web Bluetooth API returns a   Promise to a BluetoothDevice object with the specified   options.




					developer.mozilla.org


----------

